# land of confusion



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi all

I have 9 berettas. I carry daily my PX4 .40, yesterday I was at the gun pushers, I saw a like new used USP 40c. I picked it up. played with it and just was mesmerized by it. should I or should I not buy this gun? what are the good and bad points to it? I am looking for reliabilty issues here.

Gary


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 9mm USPc compact. I like it, but it took many, many rounds for me to stop shooing low w/ it. About 800 rounds before that went away. Others have commented the same. Didn't have an issue w/ the fullsize USP. Something about the compact...

Not a fan of 40, so I can't help ya there. 

But, a good gun. I keep mine cocked and locked.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Gary_P said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have 9 berettas. I carry daily my PX4 .40, yesterday I was at the gun pushers, I saw a like new used USP 40c. I picked it up. played with it and just was mesmerized by it. should I or should I not buy this gun? what are the good and bad points to it? I am looking for reliabilty issues here.
> 
> Gary


Buyt it!!!

I had a .45 compact, which I loooooved. Cna't say enough good about the USP platform. The full-size .40 is very pleasant to shoot, and which the imporved buffer on the compact, it should be pretty pleasant.

I don't think you can ever go wrong with H&K. I tend to love handguns, period. But other brands at times have their lemons, or guns that just don't seem to work as well as other brands in the same caliber. But I've experienced no disappointments with H&K.

But that bit of sanguine wisdom is worth about what you paid for it.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Buy It!!!!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

If you like the 40 caliber, you should buy it. No compromise with an H&K, the USP is one of the most reliable pistols out there.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> If you like the 40 caliber, you should buy it. No compromise with an H&K, the USP is one of the most reliable pistols out there.


Heck ya


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think they are over priced, but yes, they are terrificly made guns...


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I rented a USP 9mm within the last month. Very nice gun. I really liked the double duty lever that was both a safety and decock mechanism. This gun allows both "cocked and locked" mode or hammer down da/sa mode with a decock option. It shot well and felt good. I'm thinking about buying one myself. I do with the price were about $200 or so less.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

martial_field said:


> I do wish the price were about $200 or so less.


Hey $600 aint bad for that quality piece of gun!
:mrgreen:


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

9 Berettas? Do they make that many models? I will say the Beretta 92 series have the smoothest action I've ever racked. I just wish the safety were mounted on the frame and that it went down instead of up for disengagement.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> If you like the 40 caliber, you should buy it. No compromise with an H&K, the USP is one of the most reliable pistols out there.


No Compromise (re: H&K)..... hmmmm, where have I heard that before???? Oh, I know, stickers I have all over my gun cleaning space. Hard to go wrong with H&K.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I think they are over priced, but yes, they are terrificly made guns...


You get what you pay for........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> You get what you pay for........


Yes, to some degree - But thats a little much. I paid $688 for my compact USP here - outside of the CDNN specials w/ the stainless slide closeout, that's an avg price - Local store which generally has decent prices now has them at $720. He's told me that many gun prices have gone up a few % points, just like ammo. Thats too high.

I bitch when I couldn't find a Walther p99 for under $600. I think the HK is nicer than a Glock, but should be $600 tops (for the standard model)


----------



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)

OK,

I got the USP 40c. I blame Shipwreck and Jack Bauer. If I don't like it...........oh who am I kidding? I will love it. It really fits well in my hand

I got it for a song

I have 2 96 vertec's well, had 2. I traded a vertec for it plus a few bucks

first thing the Gunshop guy said was "wow, they don't make these anymore" right then I knew I would get a good trade-in on it. I bought 2 12 round magazines, which they had, and walked out a very happy new Hk owner

so now I have 8 berretas and a Hk

Gary


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to the HK club! I got a USPc 9mm a while back and love it. I love it so much that I'm not even in the mood to buy another gun for a while! WTF?! :smt104


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> Welcome to the HK club! I got a USPc 9mm a while back and love it. I love it so much that I'm not even in the mood to buy another gun for a while! WTF?! :smt104


I know what ya mean! I was not really looking for another gun after my USP Tactical till I found a deal I could not pass up with my USPc .45 ss. Now that I have both HK's I really have no interest in other pistols (for now). Kinda wierd...


----------



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm getting sicker, 

picked up a NIB USPf .45 yesterday

loved the USPc so much I wanted a fullsize







this shit is worse than crack


Gary


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Gary_P said:


> this shit is worse than crack
> 
> Gary


U ain't kidding.... U ain't kidding...


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Gary_P said:


> this shit is worse than crack
> 
> Gary


LOL:smt033


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> Welcome to the HK club! I got a USPc 9mm a while back and love it. I love it so much that I'm not even in the mood to buy another gun for a while! WTF?! :smt104


 oh no this isn't my first Hk by any means. I joined the club way back when. Actually on the day the initial Brady Bill was signed I bought my first, a USP40. Have since added 2 P7 models, a P9S in 9mm a P2Ksk and Elite and a full HK4 pkg. 
More likely than not another P7 model will be added in '07 and perhaps another, maybe the Expert.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Gary_P said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking for reliabilty issues here.
> 
> Gary


There are none.


----------

